# Immediato abo kündigen



## Ker (2 Juni 2016)

Bitte sagt mir wie ich das kündigen kann


----------



## Hippo (2 Juni 2016)

Die entsprechenden Beiträge in meiner Signatur lesen. Da stehts drin.


----------



## Ker (2 Juni 2016)

Ok, aber trzdm vielen dank


----------



## Ker (8 Juni 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> Die entsprechenden Beiträge in meiner Signatur lesen. Da stehts drin.


. 

Wie kann ich denn zu deiner Signatur ?


----------



## klausp (8 Juni 2016)

Ker schrieb:


> .
> 
> Wie kann ich denn zu deiner Signatur ?



Im Beitrag von Hippo steht in blauer Schrift und unterstrichen : *Links zu den wichtigsten Forenthemen*. Dort drauf klicken.


----------



## Ker (10 Juni 2016)

klausp schrieb:


> Im Beitrag von Hippo steht in blauer Schrift und unterstrichen : *Links zu den wichtigsten Forenthemen*. Dort drauf klicken.


ok danke


----------



## Haydar (17 August 2016)

Ich kann die signatur von hippo nicht finden kann mir einer sagen wie ich immediato kündigen kann bitte ?


----------



## jupp11 (18 August 2016)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/?s=abo+kündigen


----------



## klausp (18 August 2016)

Haydar schrieb:


> Ich kann die signatur von hippo nicht finden kann mir einer sagen wie ich immediato kündigen kann bitte ?



Die Signatur sieht man nur, wenn man angemeldet ist.


----------

